# Double Duty Micrometer Stop Project



## cathead (Apr 19, 2015)

Here's my project from today.  It's a micrometer stop added to an indicator holder.  The micrometer stop can be
used on either side of the carriage as it can read either from the left or right.  The micrometer was made with a 7/16
x 20 thread and the brass dial has 50 marks in one circumference so each mark gives a .001 movement.


----------



## randyc (Apr 19, 2015)

Very, very, VERY nice workmanship and a clever design too !!!  My shop-made carriage stop has provisions for a travel indicator but it can't be used concurrently with the stop.  Wish I would have thought of that


----------



## rwm (Apr 19, 2015)

Really slick!
R


----------



## Mark_f (Apr 19, 2015)

Wow! that is great. I can see one of those in my future.  Any chance you gonna share the drawing?


----------



## cathead (Apr 19, 2015)

I would gladly share a drawing if I had one.  The micrometer itself was patterned after a YouTtube video
by Tom of "Tom's Techniques".   He really has some great stuff on his website and YouTube as well.  
Hats off to Tom and his fine work!


----------



## brino (Apr 19, 2015)

Yup, need one of those.....on each lathe.
Beautifully made; thanks for sharing.
-brino

update: and great clear photos too!


----------



## Dracen knights (Apr 19, 2015)

I really like that.. how did you do the markings around the  brass dial?  does the  main framework have a "zero" marking on it?


----------



## cathead (Apr 19, 2015)

I used a rotary table with a small 4 jaw chuck mounted to it.  Then used the X axis on the mill to scribe
each mark.  The zero mark is .35 inches wide, the 5 mark is .30 and the marks between are .25 inches
long.  I didn't put a mark on the main frame as the front corner looked to be a good enough reference. 
Maybe I will add a mark on the frame later....My rotary table is 90 to 1 so needed 7.2 degrees of
table rotation for each mark.  That came out to be 1.8 rotations on the crank handle.  If I remember
correctly, the dividing plate used had 54 holes to come out even.


----------



## Dracen knights (Apr 19, 2015)

sure looks nice.


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 19, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## gr8legs (Apr 20, 2015)

Nicely done!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 20, 2015)

Sweeet!!! looking very nice indeed!


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 20, 2015)

Great idea, integrating the two!
Yep, I'll be making one as well.

Daryl
MN


----------



## thomas s (Apr 20, 2015)

Great job


----------



## cathead (Apr 23, 2015)

I just checked on my rotary table is (90 to 1) or 4 degrees per rotation of the crank.  I used a 50 division
dividing plate and rotated 1.8 turns to get the 7.2 degree angular rotation for each mark.  This provides
a .001 inch advance of the 7/16 x 20 threads.  This whole dividing plate thing with the 90 to 1 gearing
is somewhat cumbersome.  There probably is a chart somewhere but I have not seen  it yet...


Another way would be to use the 50 hole dividing plate directly on a spin index directly.  One would
have to make a jig to mount the plate to the spin index and provide a pin to place in the holes.  
I may do that just to provide more capacity to my spin indexer which is presently only capable
of 1 degree increments.

There is usually more than one way to do things, some methods being better than others.


----------



## compact8 (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Uglydog (May 8, 2015)

When selecting a dial indicator with a long stem such as you have here, do you have recommendations?
It was my understanding that long stemmed indicators should only be used in a vertical application.
Evidently my understanding is inaccurate.
Please confirm you are aware of differences in long stemmed indicators.

Thank you,
Daryl
MN


----------



## cathead (May 8, 2015)

Uglydog said:


> When selecting a dial indicator with a long stem such as you have here, do you have recommendations?
> It was my understanding that long stemmed indicators should only be used in a vertical application.
> Evidently my understanding is inaccurate.
> Please confirm you are aware of differences in long stemmed indicators.
> ...



Well, I havn't heard that so don't know.  The indicator is just an inexpensive ENCO one and seems to work fine for
what I do.  Shop around and find an indicator to your liking and maybe even consider something digital.  One 
could easily adapt a digital calipers as another thought.  Even a one inch dial would be a very handy thing.


----------



## Bill C. (May 8, 2015)

cathead said:


> Here's my project from today.  It's a micrometer stop added to an indicator holder.  The micrometer stop can be
> used on either side of the carriage as it can read either from the left or right.  The micrometer was made with a 7/16
> x 20 thread and the brass dial has 50 marks in one circumference so each mark gives a .001 movement.
> 
> ...



I could have used a stop like that.  The trouble was the shops had several different brands of lathes that had different shaped ways.  Still a very nice project.


----------



## cathead (May 8, 2015)

I find it is usually easier and faster to "roll your own" and I don't even smoke....


----------



## PatMiles (May 13, 2015)

That is very slick!


----------

